# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευή κασετοφώνου με πομπίνες

## walkero

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο site, το οποίο διαβάζω εδώ και 3-4 μέρες. Βασικά, από παλιά ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά δεν έχω φτιάξει κάτι σημαντικό μέχρι στιγμής. Έχω σπουδάσει ηλεκτρονικός στο ΤΕΙ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ, αλλά με κέρδισε ο προγραμματισμός ΗΥ και κυρίως τα web sites.

Τέλος πάντων. Λέω να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι ξανά με το χόμπυ (για εμένα) των ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Και λέω να ξεκινήσω με την επισκευή ενός παλιού Grundig κασετοφώνου με πομπίνες. Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα λειτουργεί, αλλά όχι και τόσο καλά. Δυσκολεύεται στο γύρισμα της πομπίνας και έχει αρκετό θόρυβο στο ηχείο του. Παρόλα αυτά, η κεφαλή αναπαραγωγής και εγγραφής δείχνουν να λειτουργούν μια χαρά.

Για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα έχω βρει το manual της εταιρείας με όλα τα σχέδια των κυκλωμάτων και λεπτομέρειες στην κατασκευή. Δυστυχώς, πολλά σημεία του είναι στα γερμανικά. Αλλά πιστεύω πως θα βγάλω άκρη.

Τα βήματα που σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω είναι τα εξής.
1. Να σχεδιάσω τα θεωρητικά κυκλώματα στο kiCAD και να προσπαθήσω να τα φτιάξω όλα από την αρχή. Οι πλακέτες θα πρέπει να έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο μέγεθος με τις original ώστε να βιδωθούν στα ίδια σημεία.
2. Να βρω και να αλλάξω λαστιχάκια και κορδέλες μεταφοράς κίνησης όπου είναι δυνατόν.
3. Να αλλάξω καλώδια όπου έχουν φθαρεί
4. Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω με το μοτέρ, αν πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ή να φτιαχτεί ξανά από την αρχή. Καμιά ιδέα-πρόταση για αυτό;
5. Και επίσης, πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με τους μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας;
6. Παρόλο που οι κεφαλές φαίνεται να λειτουργούν, λέτε να είναι εφικτό να βρεθούν νέες/ανταλλακτικές; 

Σκοπός είναι να καταφέρω να το κάνω να ξαναδουλέψει όσο καλύτερα γίνεται. Αλλά δεν θέλω να δυσιάσω και την αρχική του εικόνα με εξαρτήματα πολύ καινούργια. Ποια η γνώμη σας; Κάθε πρόταση-σχόλιο-ιδέα-συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη.

Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες για να δείτε την πορεία του εγχειρήματος.

----------


## chip

νομίζω οτι πρέπει να αρχίσεις από τα λάστιχα και να ελπίζεις οτι το μοτέρ δεν έχει πρόβλημα...
Αν τα αντικαταστήσεις αυτά τότε μπορείς να πας και στο θέμα κυκλώματα που αφού δουλεύουν αλλά με θόρυβο υποθέτω οτι πρέπει να αρχίσεις με αντικατάσταση των πυκνωτών. Σε αυτό το σημείο θα θυσιάσεις το παλαιό look και θα βάλεις νέους πυκνωτές διοτι οι πυκνωτές γερνάνε και χωρίς να δουλεύουν...
Ίσως αν αλλάξεις αυτά να μην χρειάζεται καμία άλλη επέμβαση. Αν βέβαια έχει λυχνίες μπορεί να θέλει και καμία καινούρια λυχνία....
Δε νομίζω οτι πρέπει να μπεις στη λογική κατασκευής από την αρχή των κυκλωμάτων...

----------


## walkero

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Λες δηλαδή να αποφύγω την ανακατασκευή όλου το κυκλώματος; Δεν θα επηρεάζεται από άλλες παραμέτρους η ορθή του λειτουργία; Τουλάχιστον να κάνω αυτά και να δω αν θα βελτιωθεί η κατάστασή του;

Λυχνίες δεν περιέχει σε κανένα σημείο, ευτυχώς.

----------


## chip

πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φτιαχθούν από την αρχή οι πλακέτες, εκτός βέβαια και είναι γεμάτες οξυδώσεις και κατεστραμένα εξαρτηματα...
Αν δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω οτι αν καθαριστούν οι διακόπτες (πχ μεταγωγής στην εγγραφή) και αλλαχθούν οι πυκνωτές θα αποκατασταθεί η λειτουργεία του. Άλλωστε ενδεχωμένος θα αντιμετώπιζες πρόβλημα σε εξεύρεση εξαρτημάτων όπως όλων των τρανζίστορ γερμανίου (που λογικά θα έχει) και ιδιαίτερα στο πηνίο ή μετασχηματιστή του ταλαντωτή πόλωσης εγγραφής.
Αν μετά από αυτά δεν έχει την επιθυμητή λειτουργεία μπορείς να μετρήσεις τις αντιστάσεις μήπως έχουν αποκλιση από την τιμή τους....
Καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες το μοντέλο ώστε αν υπάρχει δωρεάν Service manual στο δίκτυο να μπορούσαμε να ρίχναμε μια ματια....

----------


## perithess

Καλησπέρα. Κατ' αρχήν δεν μας έδωσες το μοντέλο καμιά φώτο να γουστάρουμε οι λάτρεις του είδους παρόλα αυτά σου απαντάω αποσπασματικά για το καθένα.
 1 Μην το σκέφτεσαι καν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει αυτό γιατί μπορεί να σου βγει διαφορετική η διάταξη και να μην βρίσκεις κάποια εξαρτήματα καινούρια (π.χ. μετασχηματιστές ) , μία αλλαγή πυκνωτών και μπόλικο σπρει καθαρισμού επαφών σε επαφές και ποτενσιόμετρα θα είναι κάτι παραπάνω από θαυματουργό. 
2 Καλή η σκέψη, ανταλλακτικά στα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά, e-bay αλλά και σε μαγαζιά με τσιμούχες αν δεν βρείς αλλού.
3 Καλό κάντο όπου χρειάζεται 
4 Μοτέρ καινούριο δεν είναι εύκολο να βρείς, ένα καθάρισμα- λάδωμα μάλλον θα χρειάζεται αλλά με αλλαγή ιμάντα ίσως να στρώσει
5 Τι ακριβώς εννοείς να κάνεις
6 Πιθανόν να βρεις καινούριες στο e-bay, η καλή λειτουργία τους φαίνεται μόνο με ειδικά όργανα αλλά άν κάνεις τα παραπάνω ίσως στρώσει.
Γενικότερα στα οικιακά μοντέλα δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλά ανταλλακτικά αλλά στα πιο επαγγελματικά μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα.
Καλή επιτυχία και είμαστε εδώ να σε βοηθήσουμε 
υ/γ: Στα Grundig to μοντέλο συνήθως αρχίζει με ΤΚ π.χ. Grundig TK6
Edit: Μαζί γράφαμε!

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Μαλλον απ τη βιασυνη σου λες....κασετοφωνο με μπομπινες....προφανως εννοεις μαγνητοφωνο με μπομπινες η αλλιως μαγνητοφωνο ανοιχτης ταινιας.
Λυπαμε φιλε αλλα θα σε απογοητευσω .Ολα τα ραουλα που εχουν περιφερεια καουτσουκ θανε σιγουρα ξερα για πεταμα.
Μαλλον ειναι πιο ευκολο να κερδισεις λοττο παρα να βρεις ιμαντες ραουλα ...γενικα ανταλλακτικα για τετοια μηχανηματα.

----------


## walkero

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλιά σας. Το μηχάνημα είναι μάρκας Grundig μοντέλο TK6. Λέω να το προσπαθήσω σιγά σιγά. Καταρχήν μελετώ το σχέδιο, και κοιτάζω να καταγράψω όλους τους πυκνωτές για αντικατάσταση.

Σας ανεβάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες για να δείτε (δεν είναι δικές μου) και το manual είναι εδώ.

grundig_tk_6.jpg grundig_tk_6_cover.jpg

----------


## chip

πριν αρχίσεις από πυκνωτές άρχισε από τα λάστιχα που μπορεί να έχουν χαλάσει και να μη βρίσκεις

----------


## perithess

Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο θέλω να σε ενημερώσω ότι δεν έχει λάστιχα αλλά ένα δερμάτινο λουράκι για την αναπαραγωγή και ένα σύστημα με λαστιχένιους κυλίνδρους και ένα τεράστιο βολάν για να μεταδίδει την κίνηση. Αν καθαρίσεις τους κυλίνδρους τότε πιθανών να αρχίζει να γυρνάει την ταινία κανονικά. Το μοτέρ οδηγείται από ένα περίπλοκο σύστημα υψηλής συχνότητας και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί θα πρότεινα προσεκτικό καθάρισμα. Κάνε και την αλλαγή στους πυκνωτές για να απολαμβάνεις ένα στιβαρό φορητό μαγνητόφωνο της παλιάς γερμανικής τεχνολογίας. Καλή τύχη

----------


## walkero

Σήμερα που το ξανάνοιξα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τα λαστιχάκια. Φαντάζομαι ότι δερμάτινο λουράκι δύσκολο να βρεθεί ε; Θα ξεκινήσω σύντομα με την αλλαγή πυκνωτών και βλέπουμε. 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας όλους.

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ πάντως θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με την αλλαγή των ελαστικών μερών 
Θα είναι δύσκολο να βρείς ολόιδια και μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιοα 'πατέντα'
Για τους πυκνωτάς θα σου έλεγα να μήν τούς αλλάξεις γιατί δέν θα αλλάξει και πολύ το πράγμα από άποψης ποιότητας ήχου
Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις δέν είναι μόνο από τους πυκνωτάς αλλά και από τήν ποιότητα τών τρανσίστορ κλπ

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. Το δερμάτινο λουράκι είναι για την αναπαραγωγή, τα υπόλοιπα είναι για προς πίσω. Πάρε και το μανουαλ να το έχεις http://freeservicemanuals.info/en/se...ndig/TK6/TK6E/. Το βιντεάκι στο youtube είναι δικό μου http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6EBqATZFqg.

----------

